# Modern Arnis Camp in the Philippines



## Dieter (Jan 12, 2008)

here a link to information for the 4th FMA Festival in the Philippines.
It will take place from the 20th to the 25th of July 2008 in Boracay, one of the most beautiful islands of the Philippines.

http://www.wfma.info/Events/pdf/4th_...activities.pdf

Contact:
International Modern Arnis Federation Philippines IMPAF Philippines: imafphilippines@yahoo.com

The beach is ranked 7 on the 10 most beautiful beaches of the world.
Definitively worth going to.

More information on Boracay:
http://www.boracay.com/


I hope to see some of you there


Dieter Knüttel
Datu and Senior Master of Modern Arnis


----------



## arnisador (Jan 12, 2008)

Number 7 of 10? Sounds good!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 12, 2008)

wish I could make it to one of these camps befor I grow much older
sounds like a beautiful place to have a camp


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 12, 2008)

*Sounds like a great camp Dieter!* 

How will the teaching be broken down?  I think if I were to come I would really like to spend alot of time with the Filipino Master's.  So it would be important to me that they taught the most.  How available would they be for private lessons? (I will contact someone about this myself because I may be bringing one of the Filipino Master's on the list to Alma in 2009)  This does not mean that I would not love to train with you as well because we have never met. :asian:  I have Dan Anderson up evey so often and can hook up with Bram when geographically in the area.  So my access to them is greater and yes they are good martial artist's.  However the Filipino Master's are not as available or yourself for that matter.

Having it at a resort on one of the best beaches in the world definately makes this a great event to go to.  I will have to think about coming if I can make it!

Thanks for posting this event!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 12, 2008)

Dieter does the Boracay Island Clear Water Resort have a website?  I googled it but nothing came up.


----------



## Dieter (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello Brian,

great to hear that you are interested to come.
One information in advance: I only posted the information here. I am not the organizer nor the coordinator of the camp and I do not know, why I am the first on the list of instructors.
In my eyes, the Filipino Masters and Grandmasters, who are too humble to call themselves Grandmasters of Modern Arnis, should have been on top.

But I can assure you, that the Filipino Masters will cover most of the training.
If Dan and Bram can also make it to the camp and myself will teach a class every now and then, but it is a camp in the Philippines with Filipinos and they will do most of the teaching. 


But regarding the teaching schedule and the resort, please contact the organizers under: 

imafphilippines@yahoo.com


They will be able to help if in any way possible.

Regarding a website of the resort: I was looking for that myself and did not find it. 

I do not know and please also ask at the above email address.
You can go to Google earth though, just type in 
*Boracay, Philippines* and have the geography in the web marked, and you find a lot of blue points. Behind each of the points you find a picture of the area. This way, you can get an impression of the island and the beach.
I was there in 1986 and it was absolutely beautiful. Sure a great place to have the camp.

I hope to see you and other American Arnis players there so we can have a friendly chat and some good training.

Regards from Germany


Dieter


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Dieter,

Thanks for the reply and the contact email.  I am going to look into coming if everything works out right.


----------



## Dieter (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Brian,

great that you will be trying to make it.
I have posted your questions and some more to the Philippines as well and will post them here too, when I get some answers.

Please do so too.
It will be good for the organization committee to see, that the questions are important to people in different countries and continents.

I have mailed them this forum thread too, so may be they answer directly here. We will see.

Anyway, I am sure it will be a very good camp.


Dieter


----------

